# Hindi/Urdu: Peace loving



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Is it correct to say 'aman pyaarii' or 'shaantii priya' for this? *Eg*. *yeh itnii aman pyaarii/shaanti priya aurat hai. *She is such a peace loving woman.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Is it correct to say 'aman pyaarii'


Not really, in Urdu we mostly used امن پسند amn pasand! Edit: You could also use آشتی پسند aashti pasand or امن خواہ amn kh(w)aah (the w/wow is written but not pronounced, just as in the words khwaahish and khwaab) 


> for this? *Eg*. *yeh itnii aman pyaarii/shaanti priya aurat hai. *She is such a peace loving woman.


yeh itnii amn pasand a'urat/khatoon haiN.


----------



## greatbear

"aman priye" is the right word in Hindi - example: "weh aadmi baRaa aman priye vyakti hai"
You could also use "shaantii premii", though that is not so common.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Interesting that a word well used in Hindi namely 'pasand' is not commonly used in such a construction!


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Interesting that a word well used in Hindi namely 'pasand' is not commonly used in such a construction!



You could also use "shantii pasand", but it is not very common and may also be frowned upon as an inelegant term.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Not really, in Urdu we mostly used امن پسند amn pasand! Edit: You could also use آشتی پسند aashti pasand or امن خواہ amn kh(w)aah (the w/wow is written but not pronounced, just as in the words khwaahish and khwaab)
> 
> yeh itnii amn pasand a'urat/khatoon haiN.



Shouldn't it be 'hai' above?


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> "aman priye" is the right word in Hindi - example: "weh aadmi baRaa aman priye vyakti hai"
> You could also use "shaantii premii", though that is not so common.



Is n't the correct Hindi "shaanti" with the short "i"?


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Is n't the correct Hindi "shaanti" with the short "i"?



Yes, it is; thanks for pointing out.


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> Is n't the correct Hindi "shaanti" with the short "i"?


There's such a thing as a short terminal _i_?!!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Shouldn't it be 'hai' above?


Not sure...was thinking to be polite, you would say khaatuun haiN instead of khaatuun hai!


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "aman priye" is the right word in Hindi - example: "weh aadmi baRaa aman *priye* vyakti hai"
> You could also use "shaantii premii", though that is not so common.


Referring to a recent dialogue, isn't this an example of retaining the final schwa? Nice to see an example so quickly!


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Referring to a recent dialogue, isn't this an example of retaining the final schwa? Nice to see an example so quickly!



It is not, since there is no "priya"  The word is itself "priye" - there is no declension involved.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Not sure...was thinking to be polite, you would say khaatuun haiN instead of khaatuun hai!



_xaatuun _is naturally a higher register, so one would be generally expected to use the plural form - very common in Urdu. You may feel reassured!


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> It is not, since there is no "priya"  The word is itself "priye" - there is no declension involved.


I hadn't intended to spur discussion, gb, but now I really don't get it. Would it be possible to write the two words - _priya_ and _priye_ in Nagari? So that I could understand?


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> There's such a thing as a short terminal _i_?!!


BP SaaHib, I believe there isn't in spoken Hindi as opposed to the one on paper or screen.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> You could also use "shantii pasand", but it is not very common and may also be frowned upon as an inelegant term.



I agree with you totally on all accounts!


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> I hadn't intended to spur discussion, gb, but now I really don't get it. Would it be possible to write the two words - _priya_ and _priye_ in Nagari? So that I could understand?



"priye" is written as प्रिय: there is no schwa, there is no "priya". The "e" at the end of "priye" is not a schwa.


----------



## marrish

Is '':'' Latin alphabet or Nagari?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Is '':'' Latin alphabet or Nagari?



Sorry, that was a typo (though ":" does exist in Nagari, but not in this word): I meant प्रिय.


----------



## marrish

OK, can you describe this sound which you have designated as ''e''? Is there any sound after ''y''?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> OK, can you describe this sound which you have designated as ''e''? Is there any sound after ''y''?



I think I did transliterate it as "priye", so the sound is exactly the same: the sound of "e" as in "ek".


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> I think I did transliterate it as "priye", so the sound is exactly the same: the sound of "e" as in "ek".


I am grateful for teaching me the Hindi usage, as you know I know mostly the Urdu one and some Hindi from books or dictionaries. Can you write a simple sentence illustrating the usage of this word, please?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> I am grateful for teaching me the Hindi usage, as you know I know mostly the Urdu one and some Hindi from books or dictionaries. Can you write a simple sentence illustrating the usage of this word, please?



You're welcome!

"Weh insaan bahut shanti-priye hai" (He is a peace-loving person)
"Usko mor bahut priye haiN" (He loves peacocks)
"Tum mujhe itne priye ho tab bhii mujhe itnii takliif kyoN pahuNchaate ho?" (You are so dear to me, yet why do you hurt me so much?)
"Priye, kahaaN chali?" (Darling, where are you going?)


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> "Weh insaan bahut shanti-priye hai" (He is a peace-loving person)
> "Usko mor bahut priye haiN" (He loves peacocks)
> "Tum mujhe itne priye ho tab bhii mujhe itnii takliif kyoN pahuNchaate ho?" (You are so dear to me, yet why do you hurt me so much?)
> "Priye, kahaaN chali?" (Darling, where are you going?)


I'd insist on having it written in Nagari, please.


----------



## greatbear

Aapkaa hukm sar-aaNkhoN par!

वह इंसान बहुत शांतिप्रिय है| 
उसको मोर बहुत प्रिय हैं| 
तुम मुझे इतने प्रिय हो तब भी मुझे इतनी तकलीफ़ क्यों पहुँचाते हो? 
प्रिय, कहाँ चली?


----------



## marrish

Well, I was wondering about the final short -a or schwa, is it pronounced or not. It seems it does. So pravishT is equal to pravishTa or pravishte


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Well, I was wondering about the final short -a or schwa, is it pronounced or not. It seems it does. So pravishT is equal to pravishTa or pravishte



I don't see where does the question of schwa arise, and your question is beyond my comprehension. To talk in phonetic alphabet terms, at the end of "priye" is [e], at the end of Sanskrit pravishTa there is [ə], and at the end of Hindi pravishT there is the consonant. A well-marked [e] is not schwa.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Aapkaa hukm sar-aaNkhoN par!
> 
> वह इंसान बहुत शांतिप्रिय है|
> उसको मोर बहुत प्रिय हैं|
> तुम मुझे इतने प्रिय हो तब भी मुझे इतनी तकलीफ़ क्यों पहुँचाते हो?
> प्रिय, कहाँ चली?



For plural of respect (verb), would you stick with वह or should it be वे ?


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> For plural of respect (verb), would you stick with वह or should it be वे ?



You mean to say third person plural right? Because वह is third person singular and वे is third person plural: there is no question of respect involved. I also think you should start a non-related discussion in a new thread.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it correct to say 'aman pyaarii' or 'shaantii priya' for this? *Eg*. *yeh itnii aman pyaarii/shaanti priya aurat hai. *She is such a peace loving woman.
> 
> Thanks!



"aman-pyaarii" is never used. "Shanti-Priya" is used most of the time and it is the most natural and popular term used to mean "peace loving".

Shaanti-Priya can be used for either gender. It is an adjective most of the time.

E.g. 
Wah ek shanti-priya vyakti hai. 
Wo ek shanti-priya mahila hai. 
Is desh ke log bahut shanti-priya hain.


----------



## JaiHind

QURESHPOR said:


> For plural of respect (verb), would you stick with वह or should it be वे ?



To show plural third person with respect, we can use वे (we) instead of वह (wah). Though it is not necessary to always use, but वे is used to show respected third person singular noun.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> You mean to say third person plural right? Because वह is third person singular and वे is third person plural: there is no question of respect involved. I also think you should start a non-related discussion in a new thread.



It was relevant because I read (by mistake) the sentence to be "vah insaan shaanti-priya *haiN*.

Thank you for the advice re starting a new thread. I am sure you do this all the time.


----------



## JaiHind

greatbear said:


> I think I did transliterate it as "priye", so the sound is exactly the same: the sound of "e" as in "ek".



It depends. Shanti-priya is also pronounced as "priya", not always as "priye". "ya" instead of "ye"; not "yaa" but only "ya".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

JaiHind said:


> "aman-pyaarii" is never used.



It should have been 'aman pasand/khwaah' as mentioned above...


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> It should have been 'aman pasand/khwaah' as mentioned above...



Yes, "aman-pasand" is used often... In Hindi it is most of the time "shanti-priya", though some people who have more influence of Urdu on their language would also use aman-pasand and people would understand. So you can use either.


----------



## greatbear

JaiHind said:


> It depends. Shanti-priya is also pronounced as "priya", not always as "priye". "ya" instead of "ye"; not "yaa" but only "ya".



Well, never heard the "ya" at the end of this word!


----------



## marrish

JaiHind said:


> It depends. Shanti-priya is also pronounced as "priya", not always as "priye". "ya" instead of "ye"; not "yaa" but only "ya".


Thank you for further clarification.


----------



## omlick

BelligerentPacifist said:


> There's such a thing as a short terminal _i_?!!



There are a bunch of feminine nouns in sanskrit that end in short "i"  and shaanti is one of them.

Ironically nouns that end in long "i" in sanskrit are generally masculine I belive.


----------



## lcfatima

Would parast work here, like amn parast?


----------



## BP.

^If someone is excessive in their love for peace, then why not.


----------



## BP.

I'm surprised nobody suggested salaam or salaamatii for peace.


----------

